# how do i adjust cupboard hinges



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

anyone know how to adjust the overhead locker hinges, as on one when i close the door the bottom edge is catching the lower trim, just needs one side lifting. mines a pioneer renoir.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there is no adjustment, if it is sagging it is due to wear or the screws are loose.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

One alternative is to reposition the screws in the part attached to the door BUT you must be precise because once it's full of holes you've had your lot.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I would just loosen (slightly) the offending side and give the edge of the door a swat with the palm of my hand. Then keep the pressure on as you re-tighten the screws. That might just move the hinge enough to correct the fit. (Or take the door off and see if you can *slightly *elongate the holes in the hinge. It won't need much to make a difference.)

Don't over-tighten though - Techno is right to caution. ( :wink: ) If you did re-drill too many holes and seriously cock it up, it *can *be fixed by fitting in a flush insert of new wood - but it ain't half a fiddle!!

Dave 

P.S. If you only strip the thread, a matchstick is often as good as anything to plug the hole, and give you enough "bite" for the screw.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Initially there are spare holes in the hinge plate (they dont put four screws in) So you could follow Dave's good suggestion and then secure the new position with just one new screw.

EDIT actually they did use all four screws but if you take the two fixed one's out and move the hinge on the slotted ones first you can then refix.

A Starspirit hinge









Show open








Shown closed


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for the help, the pics were good, i thought thats what i would have to do, will look at it over weekend, its only one end of the door snagging when closing i have to just lift it slightly to stop it rubbing the cabinet wood.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Some people fill the holes with Araldite and leave it overnight. then drill a small pilot hole to start the screw off. This method does work.
I have seen some plastic gunge that quickly sets, which you can pack into the old hole then replace the screws.

Alan


----------

